# Oberon Owners: Show of Hands!



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a good number of us here on KindleBoards own an Oberon cover (or converted journal) for our Kindle(s), but I was curious as to how large that number actually is. Let's try to find out!  =)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

not until I get a J.O.B.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes but have not posted pictures yet.  Will try to get them on the boards tomorrow.

My KK cover is Dragon Roost in the wine color.  Pictures are in the "Post Oberon Pictures here" thread.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Tree of Life cover in saddle....I love it   Someday I would like to get the Three Graces in wine too.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

A red sun K2 cover here. I love Sol*, but the picture of the red gingko cover about made me lose my religion -- I wanted a fern ginko K2 cover and settled for the sun. 

*Potentially the only named cover on a nameless Kindle.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the Purple ROH cover and just love it!!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

My husband has the saddle Tree of Life for his K1, I'm currently using my purple ROH on my K2, and saving up for the navy Hokusai wave cover, which I've long admired as well. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed that maybe by the time I'm ready to order one, Oberon will also offer it in that lovely new sapphire/sky blue shade. I think that would be so gorgeous!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an Avenue of Trees in Fern.  I bought a Saddle Hokusai Wave checkbook cover for my husband for last Christmas, and it was a big hit, and made so well that I ordered my Avenue of Trees.  I really love it.  It is just gorgeous to me.  It protects Tyrella whenever we travel.  I bought a gently used Dragonfly Pond Fern cover, but felt so guilty about spending more on covers, that I sold it right away to a woman who really loves it.  That worked out very well.  Now my guilt has lessened and I am considering buying another Oberon cover.  The photos here are so amazingly beautiful....... I am crazy for the purple Roof of Heaven.... Sigh


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the Purple "Greenman" design large journal that I've converted to a Kiindle cover along with my Amazon cover. If they would ever allow this design to be made into a regular Kindle cover I'd get it hopefully in the same color (I'd consider it in the taupe, red or navy also, but my first choice is purple).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the Dragonfly Pond for my K1 which just went to a good home. I bought the Tree of Life for my Daughters K1. I just bought the Hokusai Wave for my new K2. Love Oberon and will being buying more items from them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My second Oberon is on the way!

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Celtic Hounds journal that a friend bought me when we were at an arts type fair in the 1986-88 year range.  I don't remember exactly the year, even though I've used it every day since.  I also have a Celtic hounds Kindle 2 cover, in wine (same as the journal) I bought.  The difference between the two, aside from size and corners, is that the journal I got in the 80's has the hounds on the spine and the back.  I knew the kindle cover didn't, because it was described well on the purchasing page.  I wonder if the journals still come with as much detail as when I got mine.  I may visit their site, again, and look.  I don't know if the Celtic hounds journal came in different sizes then.  The man was at the "fair" and was making the journals in the booth he had.  Basically it was a sort of thing where you go and see how the artists produce their work.  It was a great experience.  My "friend" paid $65 for it then.  And I still love it.  Although, I can't say I still love him, I'm fond of him though


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Saddle Creek Bed Maple for my KK
Purple Iris Journal
several checkbook covers

I am holding off on the K2 case since I am curious to see the modifications they are making to the buttons.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the K2 cover Hokusai Wave in taupe and last night DH bought me a Hummingbirds large journal cover in PURPLE for Mother's day.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

<raises her hand>

The Oberon covers are the most beautiful covers available. My next one will be something in the peacock blue.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Tree of Life in saddle and Red River Garden. I want green Forest and Three Graces in wine but not sure I can justify 4 cover. I use my TOL for winter and fall and my RRG for spring and summer. I love them, great craftsmanship.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

jesspark said:


> I know a good number of us here on KindleBoards own an Oberon cover (or converted journal) for our Kindle(s), but I was curious as to how large that number actually is. Let's try to find out! =)


I have a purple Roof of Heaven on Serenity and I also bought a red Sky Dragon for my KK. The KK and cover went to my Younger son.

patrisha


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

My River Garden in Red is on the way!


----------



## Becki (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the * purple Roof of Heaven Kindle 2 Cover* and *the The Pond journal in fern.*


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm enjoying my fern Forest K2 cover every single day, and love it more every day too  ! And I also have a red Ginko check book... And I just ordered 2 new charms (the leaf and the welch dragon) that are on their way to me...


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Not yet, but very soon hopefully.  Everyday I grow more and more annoyed with the cover I'm currently using


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Red said:


> I have a Celtic Hounds journal that a friend bought me when we were at an arts type fair in the 1986-88 year range. I don't remember exactly the year, even though I've used it every day since. I also have a Celtic hounds Kindle 2 cover, in wine (same as the journal) I bought. The difference between the two, aside from size and corners, is that the journal I got in the 80's has the hounds on the spine and the back. I knew the kindle cover didn't, because it was described well on the purchasing page. I wonder if the journals still come with as much detail as when I got mine. I may visit their site, again, and look. I don't know if the Celtic hounds journal came in different sizes then. The man was at the "fair" and was making the journals in the booth he had. Basically it was a sort of thing where you go and see how the artists produce their work. It was a great experience. My "friend" paid $65 for it then. And I still love it. Although, I can't say I still love him, I'm fond of him though


I just ordered the Celtic Hounds journal vs the Celtic Hounds K2 cover for that very reason. I wanted the spine and the back to have the design, not just the front.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the purple butterfly Kindle 1 cover, and the Red humming bird journal cover. Love them both. I would get a K2 but love my cover Way to much and can't afford another until a job.

theresam


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have Forest in fern & I love it! I am waiting til May to possibly get another one-want to see the new designs. 
kjn


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Forster, so the journals are still more detailed?  Well, that is good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Red said:


> Forster, so the journals are still more detailed? Well, that is good to know. Thanks.


It's still in route so I won't know till it gets here, but the picture of the journal on the web page showed it as being so.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=181


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the Roof of Heaven in purple for K2 with straps.  I'm waiting for the promised turquoise blue on to come out late this year.  That will probably be my next one, although, I'm very tempted by Creekbed Maple in saddle or green.  (Oh, my, I can't own three, can I?)  Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I have the ROH in saddle and I too love it.  Wish I could afford one for each season like some of you. I would love to have a colored one as well.  I love all of the designs.  They are great


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have Tree of Life in saddle, and I really love it.  Sometimes after lunch at work, I don't put it away immediately, and without fail, people stop in their tracks to oooh and ahhh over it and ask me about it.  So gorgeous!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I voted no but perhaps I should have voted yes.

Alas no Kindle Oberon cover but I do have a Tree of Life checkbook cover!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Own a Red sky dragon and want a saddle RoH


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Evidently, you want to determine the number of non-owners as well as owners, but I doubt very many non-owners will look at this thread since the subject line indicates the thread is something of interest to owners.  As a result, your tally won't be as meaningful as it might be.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Evidently, you want to determine the number of non-owners as well as owners, but I doubt very many non-owners will look at this thread since the subject line indicates the thread is something of interest to owners. As a result, your tally won't be as meaningful as it might be.


Even if only the owners responded, I can still get a rough idea of what percentage of KindleBoarders own Oberon covers by comparing the number of Oberon owners to the total number of KB members. (I just checked, and it looks like we're up to 3600.) Thus, the "No" option isn't even necessary; I included it for S&G.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the dark blue Hokusai Wave cover for the K1.  Bee-yoo-tiful!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> I have the dark blue Hokusai Wave cover for the K1. Bee-yoo-tiful!


I have this cover coming next week. I'm so excited to hear others are happy with the color. I can't wait.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the Forest cover in Fern and I am about to order the River Garden cover in red as well as the ginkgo journal (not sure what color yet.  Too many good choices ).  My husband will be lucky if that's all I order too


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

*My pretty purple butterfly is fluttering it's way to me as I write! *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I see that they offer the business card case in the Red Dragon, which would match my Kindle cover...  

...does anyone own an Oberon card case, and is it smooth enough to actually keep business cards from getting dog-eared?  

Does it stay closed so crumbs and paperclips and other purse debris don't mess up the cards?  

I'm so tempted to buy it, but have tried out other cases that always messed up the edges of the top few cards, so I'm hoping for some good reviews on this one


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the fern Forest for K1 - love it!  I covet several others and will get another eventually (maybe I'll get lucky and win the Mother's Day contest).  Next time I want velcro instead of corners.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the purple butterfly K2 cover and adore it far more than I expected!

EllenR


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

A proud owner of a purple ROH here.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I see that they offer the business card case in the Red Dragon, which would match my Kindle cover...
> 
> ...does anyone own an Oberon card case, and is it smooth enough to actually keep business cards from getting dog-eared?
> 
> ...


I have one to match the journal cover I'm using. I'm happy with it. Hasn't messed my cards up yet. I can't put many cards in there yet because the leather hasn't stretched yet, but it's been fine. It does stay closed, but I can't speak how it would hold up in a purse. I'm not going to even try to guess what most even keep in a purse that could get in there, lol. Here is a picture of mine, you can see it stays closed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin63 said:


>


Aack! Kevin! You're not supposed to put your Oberons through the laundry! 

Ann


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I see that they offer the business card case in the Red Dragon, which would match my Kindle cover...
> 
> ...does anyone own an Oberon card case, and is it smooth enough to actually keep business cards from getting dog-eared?
> 
> ...


In addition to Kevin's Purpleman (heehee), think I remember reading that luvmy4brats has a card holder or two from Oberon. I'd like to find out more about them, too; for years, in lieu of a wallet, I've been keeping my driver's license and other IDs/cards in decorative metal cigarette cases (something that would work well to protect business cards, I'd imagine), but my current one is on its last legs and I'd love to replace it with the Hokusai Wave card holder! As much as I'd like to, I'm going to have a hard time justifying a second Kindle cover... even when that beautiful new blue comes out... so a card holder will probably be my next Oberon purchase.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I have one to match the journal cover I'm using. I'm happy with it. Hasn't messed my cards up yet. I can't put many cards in there yet because the leather hasn't stretched yet, but it's been fine. It does stay closed, but I can't speak how it would hold up in a purse. I'm not going to even try to guess what most even keep in a purse that could get in there, lol. Here is a picture of mine, you can see it stays closed.


Terrific, thanks for letting me know! I've been so tempted that all it really took is one good review.... going to order one tonight!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I've been keeping my driver's license and other IDs/cards in decorative metal cigarette cases (something that would work well to protect business cards, I'd imagine),


Now there's a thought. I don't have cigarette cases, but the metal tins that my cinnamon Altoids come in might be good... naaahhh, I'm gonna order that Oberon before I talk myself out of it!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

DH just bought a card case last night. I hope it will be here next week. 
I'd be happy to give you a review of it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> DH just bought a card case last night. I hope it will be here next week.
> I'd be happy to give you a review of it as soon as it arrives.


Oh, please do! Though I may not be able to resist ordering it before then...

I've made a deal with myself: if I can finish writing the paper that's been hanging over my head for a few days now by one a.m., I'm going to order it tonight. Otherwise I'll wait, and use it as incentive for some other task I don't want to do.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I don't own one myself, but I DID purchase one as a gift for someone else's Klassic Kindle!  Does that count?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the ROH in Saddle with corners. I love it. I ordered the same one for my best friend's KK. It should arrive any day now.

I too want the turquoise blue cover when it comes out.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

jesspark said:


> In addition to Kevin's Purpleman (heehee), think I remember reading that luvmy4brats has a card holder or two from Oberon. I'd like to find out more about them, too; for years, in lieu of a wallet, I've been keeping my driver's license and other IDs/cards in decorative metal cigarette cases (something that would work well to protect business cards, I'd imagine), but my current one is on its last legs and I'd love to replace it with the Hokusai Wave card holder! As much as I'd like to, I'm going to have a hard time justifying a second Kindle cover... even when that beautiful new blue comes out... so a card holder will probably be my next Oberon purchase.


I try real hard not to call him purpleman (lol) since the greenman is actually a Celtic thing. It's hard not to call it that. The card holder is nice like I said, just is going to take some time to break in. I am convinced the leather is sturdy enough that it will product the cards and not bend the edges. It's only $22, so didn't seem too bad to take a chance on. I know what you mean about cases bending the cards, I've had plenty of those. I'm sure you'd be happy with one of these.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm almost embarrassed to list the amount of Oberon purchases I have made since finding out about them in December, but here goes:

1 fern ave. of trees kk cover
1 fern forest k2 cover
1 red ginko k2 cover
1 fern dragonfly pond journal
1 fern oak leaf (retired) journal
1 ave. of trees address book

sshhh...don't tell my husband...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to list the amount of Oberon purchases I have made since finding out about them in December, but here goes:
> 
> 1 fern ave. of trees kk cover
> 1 fern forest k2 cover
> ...


Lol....I'm so jealous...if you needed one of those covers off your hands...I'd be happy to keep it for you. J/K!!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Never - hee, hee...i've been thinking about selling the forest k2 cover...if i decide to, you'll be the first to know


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Never - hee, hee...i've been thinking about selling the forest k2 cover...if i decide to, you'll be the first to know


Thank you....unfortunately I don't own a K2...I have a KK. Wonder if it would still fit...LOL!!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh shoot - sorry...didn't know that.  My husband now loves his kk and won't part with the ave. of trees...I've suggested he might want another cover to no avail.  Hey - I started the homeschool thread....check it out in not quite kindle...I need company!!!  the crickets are singing over there


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh shoot - sorry...didn't know that. My husband now loves his kk and won't part with the ave. of trees...I've suggested he might want another cover to no avail. Hey - I started the homeschool thread....check it out in not quite kindle...I need company!!! the crickets are singing over there


Thank you for starting it, it's going to be fun to see how many of us do the homeschool thing


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I try real hard not to call him purpleman (lol) since the greenman is actually a Celtic thing. It's hard not to call it that. The card holder is nice like I said, just is going to take some time to break in. I am convinced the leather is sturdy enough that it will product the cards and not bend the edges. It's only $22, so didn't seem too bad to take a chance on. I know what you mean about cases bending the cards, I've had plenty of those. I'm sure you'd be happy with one of these.


I have a green Hummingbirds card holder. It is sturdy and holds 4 plastic cards and 5 paper cards in one side, and 4 plastic cards and 4 paper cards in the other side. I had to trim my wallet down to just a few IDs and bank cards for us and my mother, health insurance information, some photos, Drivers License, insurance, etc. 
I used rubber bands to keep it closed in my purse to "train" it to stay closed. After a few weeks, it stayed closed like a champ. I have used it for about 7 months now and it makes a great little wallet. I can also stick it into my jeans or coat pocket, and just go with no purse.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ricky said:


> I have a green Hummingbirds card holder. It is sturdy and holds 4 plastic cards and 5 paper cards in one side, and 4 plastic cards and 4 paper cards in the other side. I had to trim my wallet down to just a few IDs and bank cards for us and my mother, health insurance information, some photos, Drivers License, insurance, etc.
> I used rubber bands to keep it closed in my purse to "train" it to stay closed. After a few weeks, it stayed closed like a champ. I have used it for about 7 months now and it makes a great little wallet. I can also stick it into my jeans or coat pocket, and just go with no purse.


I assumed it would be great for ID and credit cards and such, but wondered whether it would mess up the corners of paper business cards. However... I'm going to buy one, and if it mangles the biz cards I'll just use it as a small wallet like you do!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

wow - so many owners of Oberon covers!  That's great, it's nice to see a small business with a great product being successful.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

hazeldazel said:


> wow - so many owners of Oberon covers! That's great, it's nice to see a small business with a great product being successful.


It is nice, isn't it? This just goes to show what word of mouth can do for a product. Oberon's quality and customer service are so superior I am happy to give them my business and spread the word. 

EllenR


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So right now 120 have a product of Oberon, but since most of us have 2 or more that number is much larger. I'm sure Oberon loves KindleBoards.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Sky Dragon & Tree of Life for K1. River Garden for K2.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I have Sky Dragon & Tree of Life for K1. River Garden for K2.


That avatar is too cute


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

1 oberon kindle2 case ( a Purple RoH) for now! But I no that number will change with time and ESPECIALLY when they add their new blue color!


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

another sucker here


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got the Wave and World Tree for K1, no Oberon for K2 yet, but when the Peacock blue is released I'm sure I'll get another one then.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the purple Butterfly.  I've been looking at the Portfolios.  Oberon will be in Pittsburgh this summer.  I think I'll wait till then to purchase one.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Another member told me about the Running Horses journal....it would be perfect for my son....forget saving money for the Three Graces in wine for myself...I want to get him the Horse journal.  He is going to be 7 in May, I know he will take good care of it.  What I need to do is start saving


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Another member told me about the Running Horses journal....it would be perfect for my son....forget saving money for the Three Graces in wine for myself...I want to get him the Horse journal. He is going to be 7 in May, I know he will take good care of it. What I need to do is start saving


A journal as a gift for a kid! Now WHY did I not think of that?? My daughter will be 15 in June. I bet that would make a super birthday gift. Awesome. Thanks for the inspiration!

EllenR


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

EllenR said:


> A journal as a gift for a kid! Now WHY did I not think of that?? My daughter will be 15 in June. I bet that would make a super birthday gift. Awesome. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> EllenR


I love it too! I forget who told me about getting the journal for my son....but it's a great idea


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have Avenue of Trees in fern with Tree of Life charm. (Boyfriend got it for me for Christmas.)
Boyfriend has Sky Dragon in red with a Sleeping Cat charm. (Got it for my boyfriend for his birthday.)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Red River Garden for K2 so far.

Now you guys have me thinking about the card holders... Maybe I'll get a red Sun to match the charm on my RRG.

I think my next order will be when the new color and designs come out, but there will likely be more than one item in that order...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

my 2nd (just ordered monday) is another k2 cover (both of my covers have corners) but this one is Three Graces In wine


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> my 2nd (just ordered monday) is another k2 cover (both of my covers have corners) but this one is Three Graces In wine


I want that one for KK...can't afford it. Will probably by myself a cardholder...hummingbird in the wine color.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I have Avenue of Trees in fern with Tree of Life charm. (Boyfriend got it for me for Christmas.)
> Boyfriend has Sky Dragon in red with a Sleeping Cat charm. (Got it for my boyfriend for his birthday.)


I have Avenue of Trees in fern too, and I love it more and more as I use it...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ricky said:


> I have Avenue of Trees in fern too, and I love it more and more as I use it...


Both my boyfriend and I have turned people onto Oberon Designs because of the covers.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

So it's been almost a month, and we're sitting at just a hair under one hundred sixty Oberon owners. Wow! For a small business, that's not bad, especially taking into account two things: I'm sure that every Oberon owner here on the boards hasn't responded to the poll; and many people who have purchased products from Oberon have more than one item.

I bet Oberon loooves KindleBoards.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I'll probably end up buying one new from Oberon Design if I can't find one second hand. It's gonna cost me an arm and a leg due to the exchange rate, plus shipping to Australia, but my K1 keeps falling out of the Amazon cover and getting its screen scratched, so I know it will be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

The 3rd oberon in my household we ordered it friday is a K2 cover with corners Purple Fairy...so we have 3 in our home all K2 covers. I posted about all 3 for mine and theirs because I'm the only one that is a member of kindleboards.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

I recently received my purple ROH!!   (Just added to the Post Oberon Pictures Here! thread)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I got Celtic Diamond in wine, journal cover. I love it but after reading too many things about the amazon hinge system cover, I ordered World Tree in green and a card holder. I got word it was shipped last week so hopefully it will arrive today (along with my glasses! I need to see!)


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

I am currently using the Amazon cover (which I like for how it securely holds my Kindle2). However, I am giving my wife a Kindle2 for her birthday and ordered an Oberon cover to go with it. So now I'm thinking of asking her to buy ME one for my birthday. Those covers are SO cool!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

jimp1947 said:


> I am currently using the Amazon cover (which I like for how it securely holds my Kindle2). However, I am giving my wife a Kindle2 for her birthday and ordered an Oberon cover to go with it. So now I'm thinking of asking her to buy ME one for my birthday. Those covers are SO cool!


What a wonderful birthday present! Which cover and color did you order for your wife? And just for fun, which cover do you want for your Birthday?!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Of all the covers I've bought for all the electronic devices I've owned in my life (and believe me, there's been a bunch), the Oberon is the best -- by far!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Celtic Hounds reside here.  It is a "quiet" cover and does not scream out at me.  I like it a lot.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

River garden in saddle here for the K2.

DX is on order so now there will be a long pause waiting for Oberon to have the new ones for sale.  The day they announce, I'll put my order in.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will order mine just as soon as they offer ROH in blue.......


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Well, it's not quite in my hands yet, but you can officially add me to the ranks. Bought a Tree of Life in saddle from eBay. I really dig the wrap-around designs. They're pretty unique.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a blue Hokusai Wave and my wife has a purple Roof Of Heaven and love them both.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I have the Sun in saddle, and Bold Celtic in black.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have the Fern Forest for my K2,and the Raven in Taupe for my K1
Oh and 4 charms


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a World Tree cover in green, and it's beautiful! I'm really glad that I bought that one.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't own an Oberon Kindle cover but do have the large organizer (Green Celtic Braid Knot), does that count?

I love it and it gets a lot of compliments


----------



## victoriag (May 31, 2009)

Yeah! Just last night ordered my first cover for my less than 1 week old K2! It was a big decision choosing from among the beautiful patterns, but finally decided on the Fern color Avenue of Trees! How quickly does Oberon ship? Can't wait...
-oh! forgot to add...now I have to find a skin to coordinate...off to check them out...


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the K2 butterfly in purple and plan to order one of the new K2 gingko leaf covers--but can't decide between the red or fern....


----------

